# Joining you emerseed folks.



## mr. luke (18 Jun 2010)

Just setting up my paladaruim (spelling) 
Using a hm filter that runs 3/4 of the way up the tank, sunk into this will be a finer sponge  and that will be topped of witha  clay substrate (cat litter).
I want to grow some hc, pellia and a nice big sword on the filter, not sure what to have as a large plant growing out of the water though?
Something that will grow out of 35cm of water, and wont mind having saturated roots.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Jun 2010)

would you mind explaining what a HMA filter is? 

m not sure if im forgetting something or if its a new thing to me!


----------



## mr. luke (18 Jun 2010)

Sorry, i meant hm filter.
Hamberg mattenfilter.
Basically a big sheet of foam, and a pump behind it.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
Amazon Sword (_Echinodorus_) will grow out of the water if you let it. A _Cyperus_ spp. is another possibility, I've got some spare if you want one, _C. papyrus_ (a really good one cv. "Tutankhamun" below), is very effective.

Have a look at Hydrophytes postings, and also his blog http://hydrophytesblog.com/?p=219 and the Guitar Fish emersed blog http://www.guitarfish.org/category/raised-brick-pond as well. 






cheers Darrel


----------



## mr. luke (19 Jun 2010)

C. papyrus looks like a great plant.
Any way of stopping it growing 4-5m tall though?


----------

